
HODLbot – Automatically diversify and rebalance your Binance crypto assets - izzydoesizzy
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hodlbot
======
aukiman
Has anyone evaluated this, or similar? It's my understanding that these things
can actually lose your portfolio more often than grow it. Happy to be shown
otherwise though.

~~~
izzydoesizzy
Not quite sure. Just found this, this afternoon. I'd love to see how it works.

What has your experience been? What's your basis for saying these types of
things lose money?

Would love to hear thoughts from others who have used these types of apps.

~~~
aukiman
I learned/was taught technical analysis and charting and so have always been
used to making trades the manual way. I've looked into automating this a
couple of times but as I read more into each automated solution I come across
I end up finding issues that people have turned up through their own testing.
It seems a lot of these bots don't quite yet have the AI smarts we are hoping
for to allow for full automation. I guess if they really did work we'd all be
using them.

